# abc2 reptile show



## driftoz (Mar 20, 2011)

theres a aussie reptile show on atm looks intresting.

edit, chris humfreys wild life show


----------



## bigfella77 (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah caught it. Not bad.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 20, 2011)

Time?


----------



## driftoz (Mar 20, 2011)

some nice olives, bredli and bhp's they have shown gona have to try catch it more often on tv



Jannico said:


> Time?


 now in SA atm

Edit just finished


----------



## WomaPythons (Mar 20, 2011)

yea i seen it last week pretty interesting its on in townsville now


----------



## trader (Mar 20, 2011)

Total of 13 episodes (beginning 3 weeks ago) @ 6:30PM Sunday evenings!
It is a great show!


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 20, 2011)

will have to give it a look, sounds interesting , sad that i didnt see this thread a few hours ago


----------



## Grunter023 (Mar 20, 2011)

ABC iView - Chris Humfrey's Wild Life Series 1 <<< you can watch episode two here


----------



## trader (Mar 20, 2011)

I had put a banner up on The HerpTrader front page announcing the show before it began...left it up for 1 week......


----------



## driftoz (Mar 20, 2011)

CENTERLINK said:


> He hasnt got **** on my boy Timothy Faulkner, the curator at the australian zoo who had a segment on a pet show last year and makes apperances on sunrise also.


 that might be so but its not a weekly episode we can watch so ill be happy with this.


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Mar 20, 2011)

anyone with a PS3 can access this through iview on your interface page



Grunter023 said:


> ABC iView - Chris Humfrey's Wild Life Series 1 <<< you can watch episode two here


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 20, 2011)

might see if i can check it out as i missed it.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 20, 2011)

Grunter023 said:


> ABC iView - Chris Humfrey's Wild Life Series 1 <<< you can watch episode two here


 cheers!

edit: ep 3 is there as well


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 20, 2011)

cheers for the link lizardboii


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 20, 2011)

hmm, might have to buy the season!

just watched the two episodes in the link ^ its a great show 



Grogshla said:


> cheers for the link lizardboii


 Grunter023 gave us the link.....


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 21, 2011)

I would leave vet school in a heartbeat to work full time at that place.....Consider something like that a dream job and what an amazing property he has ay...Ahhh heaven


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 21, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> I would leave vet school in a heartbeat to work full time at that place.....Consider something like that a dream job and what an amazing property he has ay...Ahhh heaven


agreed, thats sort of my grand plan, but not that big!


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 21, 2011)

What a sec...how bout i finish vet school and actually have my own place like this !! hahaha....sounds good


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 21, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> What a sec...how bout i finish vet school and actually have my own place like this !! hahaha....sounds good


 great idea


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 21, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> great idea


haha agreed agreed....its a plan, and then i can beg the mrs for a green n gold macaw...I have wanted one since i was 10 yrs old lol, just gotta fork out the 8 grand to get one


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 21, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> haha agreed agreed....its a plan, and then i can beg the mrs for a green n gold macaw...I have wanted one since i was 10 yrs old lol, just gotta fork out the 8 grand to get one


Livestock - Birds - Exotic & Australian Pets <-8 and a half grand later! they are amazingly coloured birds tho


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 21, 2011)

Personally i think they are worth every dollar... The personality these guys have is amazing you forget they are a bird sometimes. Very sad what is happening to them in the wild. Along with reps birds are my biggest fascination and i buy every single magazine that comes out every month...all 15 of em haha


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 21, 2011)

Exotic_Doc said:


> Personally i think they are worth every dollar... The personality these guys have is amazing you forget they are a bird sometimes. Very sad what is happening to them in the wild. Along with reps birds are my biggest fascination and i buy every single magazine that comes out every month...all 15 of em haha


woah, theres a lot of bird mags!
i have an interest in birds, but i will let my bird crazy sister handle that, she has saved some serious cash (for a 12 yr old) over $250! and she is thinking if getting either a rainbow lorikeet or a galah...


----------



## Exotic_Doc (Mar 21, 2011)

lizardboii said:


> woah, theres a lot of bird mags!
> i have an interest in birds, but i will let my bird crazy sister handle that, she has saved some serious cash (for a 12 yr old) over $250! and she is thinking if getting either a rainbow lorikeet or a galah...


 
Lol its an obsession, every couple of months when i have time ill handraise a clutch from a different species. started with budgies,then cockatiels, rainbows, and the last clutch was alexandrines. Major mitchells next


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 21, 2011)

I work at a Chiro, so next week's ep will be interesting. 
They have a rather large python with a sore back being worked on by a vet/chiropractor.


----------



## dickyknee (Mar 21, 2011)

Not a bad show , although picking up that big bredli turd with his bare hands was a bit much :shock:


----------



## trader (Mar 27, 2011)

*****_just reminder_....*6:30PM tonight for the 4th episode.... *​


----------



## driftoz (Mar 27, 2011)

ty shall have to set a reminder alarm on phone lol


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 27, 2011)

found it the 3 weeks ago it is really good got the t-box to series record it so if i missed it it is recorded


----------



## pseudechis4740 (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, hats off to Chris. It's not easy to make a television series that is both entertaining and educational..
I am surprised at the amount of people overlooked the ad on the Herpshop weeks ago considering the Herpshop is the cornerstone of herp related web sites in this country.


----------



## driftoz (Mar 27, 2011)

its on in a min  i bearly go on herp shop so i have never seen it.


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 27, 2011)

cool that was great once again 

good on ya chris


----------



## PeppersGirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Yeah, now we have to wait another week...


----------



## Tassie97 (Mar 27, 2011)

Lizardboii tell her to get a conure of some sort they so cute have so much personality my dad is the president of the tas bird club so I went with herps instead


----------



## driftoz (Mar 27, 2011)

aww its finished, surprised to see he feeds commercially single packaged rats for the snakes, would have thought he would have bred them or at least buy bulk from a breeder.


----------



## adzy86 (Mar 27, 2011)

in queensland just started


----------



## Grunter023 (Mar 27, 2011)

Damn I fell asleep and missed it. I will watch it on the ABC viewer or download this weeks eps when its out. I am enjoying the series so far.


----------



## dangles (Mar 27, 2011)

driftoz said:


> aww its finished, surprised to see he feeds commercially single packaged rats for the snakes, would have thought he would have bred them or at least buy bulk from a breeder.



product placement. Most TV shows will approach a company and offer to use their products if they supply them free or at a greatly reduced cost. It ends up a win win situation. Tv show gets product, company gets free advertising


----------



## trader (Mar 28, 2011)

pseudechis4740 said:


> I am surprised at the amount of people overlooked the ad on the Herpshop weeks ago considering the Herpshop is the cornerstone of herp related web sites in this country.



 Thank you...Maybe I should put another notice banner up for next Sunday....Cheers!



driftoz said:


> i bearly go on herp shop so i have never seen it.



:cry:


----------



## trader (Apr 3, 2011)

...just a *reminder* it is on in less than *1/2 hour*.....


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Apr 3, 2011)

omg, i thought i missed it xD...but the bloody computer hasn't changed for day light savings haha

i haven't seen it before, is it good?

Harry


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 3, 2011)

It's good enough to get my MOM (yes I spelt it M-O-M) bold enough to touch a snake. 
Which is insane haha.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow, that grip on the Death Adder is...unique!


----------



## driftoz (Apr 8, 2011)

Grunter023 said:


> Damn I fell asleep and missed it. I will watch it on the ABC viewer or download this weeks eps when its out. I am enjoying the series so far.


 oh didnt think of that can watch last weeks episode  ty


----------



## hrafna (Apr 9, 2011)

foxtel iq = never miss an episode!


----------



## driftoz (Apr 9, 2011)

hrafna said:


> foxtel iq = never miss an episode!


 dont tease me about that i want foxtel bad lol and sucks the streaming of the episode on the abc site is so crap quality


----------



## trader (Apr 10, 2011)

...it begins in a few minutes....


----------



## driftoz (Apr 10, 2011)

ty almost forgot again haha but u scared me a litte thinking it starts soon but it dosent starts till 6.30 in sa


----------



## trader (May 1, 2011)

....don't forget it begins in about 15 minutes here in Melbourne! ;-)


----------



## driftoz (May 1, 2011)

watching it now in SA almost forgot again lol missed 15 mins


----------



## Tassie97 (May 1, 2011)

i love it wish i could work on his team *sighs* maybe one day 
does anyone know him?
if you do tell him to get on this forum 
nicely of cause lol


----------



## snakes123 (May 1, 2011)

poor owl :'(. girl: "well this is a type of snake" Chris: "well you should know what a black headed python is, they are the mot knows aussie python" LOL


----------



## Pinoy (May 1, 2011)

I want a job like that, my dream...


----------



## Tassie97 (May 1, 2011)

why would u bother go to the interview if you dont have common knowledge??? umm its a snake 

and the when the kookaburra bit the dude that made that made me ROFL LOL

and... the poor ackie getting squished


----------



## trader (May 1, 2011)

Tassie97 said:


> i love it wish i could work on his team *sighs* maybe one day  does anyone know him?



Every once in awhile he places a wanted advert on *The HerpTrader* when he is looking for more staff. 
Chris is quite special!


----------



## Pinoy (May 1, 2011)

That would be awesome! 
Where is he located?


----------



## Tassie97 (May 1, 2011)

he is in victoria 
and i am in tasmania and i am 14 so not yet 
if i lived near him i would defiantly voluntarily help them out


----------



## trader (May 26, 2011)

*last *episode of the series. :cry:

*this coming Sunday evening....6:30PM*


----------



## mje772003 (May 26, 2011)

Yea i saw that too i wonder when the next series will start?



trader said:


> *last *episode of the series. :cry:
> 
> *this coming Sunday evening....6:30PM*


----------



## Tassie97 (May 26, 2011)

trader said:


> *last *episode of the series. :cry:
> 
> *this coming Sunday evening....6:30PM*


 
yeah me too it better come back on !!
its my fave show and it doesnt have ads even better


----------



## Tassie97 (Jun 17, 2011)

YAY i got this email this morning 

Hi everyone,

I have developed a brand new program for these upcoming school holidays……which I'm sure you're children will love!
We have recently acquired some amazing new exhibits. I really do take personal pride in our Junior Zoo Keeper Program. It's a day where children really become 'empowered' and do
things that very few of their peers would have experienced. Where else do you get to touch a penguin, hold Australia's largest lizard the Perentie, bush walk dingo puppies, or walk with cassowary! 
It's a Wild experience replicated no where else. WHY? Because it's my very own private zoo facility. All of our staff are zoologists, so your child will be in expert hands.

It looks like we have also signed up for a second series of Chris Humfrey's Wild Life!
So it's an exciting and hectic year ahead. Watch out for the repeat of our first series on ABC3 very soon!

We look forward to seeing you over the holidays!

Cheers


Chris Humfrey B.Sc. (Zoology)


----------



## nico77 (Jun 17, 2011)

sounds good , i missed it last time around so can you give us a heads up before they re run them or air the second series .

cheers nico


----------

